
Google recent 1.67B USD fine is a drop in the ocean compare to their income - Yuval_Halevi
https://twitter.com/Yuval_Halevi/status/1131849561503408128
======
joelx
Russia and other nation state actors are pursuing a coordinated attack on
American tech champions like Google. Google gets criticized for minor privacy
issues while Saudi Arabi and Russia murder American and European journalists
and whistleblowers.

